# Has anyone heard of a POD called waazu.com



## Zehda (Jul 13, 2008)

*Has anyone heard of a POD called waazula.com*

I just came across a print on demand site out of Hong Kong called waazula.com. Has anyone heard of it?
Is it legitimate? Does anyone have a shop on the site & can tell me their opinion of the company?


----------

